# Hand crank bench grinders



## Grasshopper000 (May 18, 2014)

Hey, debating on whether to buy, or really what to buy, in terms of bench grinders for sharpening plane blades and chisels mostly, and don't want to break the bank on expensive wet systems. I've looked around, and understand low RPM is desirable, and in looking I saw a few things on hand crank grinders, some with nice white aluminum oxide wheels on them. Thoughts on this as a fairly inexpensive foray into grinders (maybe it's not less expensive?)? Any idea where to get a decent one? And what's the thinking on the wheel to get? How wide, what kind (just saw horrible reviews for Norton wheels on amazon, saying they're made in Mexico now)?? Thanks for any input or experience you've had with this.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I'd just keep an eye out at re-stores and garage sales for a used one…. I don't know where to buy a new one, of course there are lots of them on ebay though.

I bought my Norton White wheel from Sharpening Supplies and it was about 1/2 price of what they are on Amazon, I love it.


----------



## Grasshopper000 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, 7, can you suggest a specific Norton wheel? Do you use it for plane blades and chisels, too?


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

I went with the 1" 60 grit white wheel, and basically I went with the 60 because I asked alot of the guys here on LJ's and BigRedKnothead told me that he has two of them on his slow speed bench grinder and that he felt that the 100 and the 150 weren't aggressive enough. I think if you're going the hand crank grinder route, a 60 grit will serve you well. I dont know for sure, but I feel the wider the wheel the better.

Yeah I bought mine specifically for plane irons and chisels.


----------



## Grasshopper000 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks, 7. One last question, what kind of grinder system do you use?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've heard Lowes has variable speed grinders for under $100. It's probably what I'd buy for my next one. I use a grinder a lot, so for me, it does more then sharpening chores.


----------



## 7Footer (Jan 24, 2013)

Man Don is all over it, there's a Porter Cable 8" variable speed for $99 and a Delta 6" variable speed for $79, thanks for the heads up Yoda. Also the Rikon 8" slow speed from Woodcraft goes on sale for $99 about every 3 months or so.. P.S-Don that box is eyeing me every time I walk into the shop….. 11 more days!

GHopper I just use an old late 60's model craftsman, standard 6" bench grinder, I've got the white wheel on one side and have a regular wheel on the other for non-sharpening related stuff, sometimes I swap it out for a wire wheel for stripping/polishing. I just got the Veritas grinding jig as well which as really helped me. I just started a forum dedicated to all things sharpening too if you want to pop in there and bounce any questions around.


----------



## widdle (Mar 10, 2010)

http://lumberjocks.com/reviews/product/3006


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

Here's a good video including using a hand crank grinder -start at 7:30. He has some others. It is a good way to get in cheaper, but unless your budget is really crunched or you really want to go the vintage route you may not enjoy it as much as the variable speed grinders the guys mentioned above. Personally I like the vintage and hand powered angle, so I've been keeping my eye out for a hand crank grinder for a while. I found one for $5, but it's barely serviceable so I need to find one in better shape. The downside of the hand crank grinder is you need to learn to grind one handed and it obviously doesn't have as high a top speed.

Edit: Here's the other video he did, specifically on hand crank grinding:
http://www.renaissancewoodworker.com/hand-cranked-grinding/


----------



## runswithscissors (Nov 8, 2012)

Had a hand crank grinder when I was a kid. The gear ratio to get the wheel up to speed works against you when you press the work against the wheel. Slows way down, and it's not hard to stop it altogether. I see them occasionally, but am never tempted.


----------



## Grasshopper000 (May 18, 2014)

Thanks for responding to the post, some interesting information too consider. I was hoping a hand crank grinder would be cheaper but that might not be the case. The Meadow Valley Machinery grinder looks great but the price is a bit steep, although I will call them next week and order a catalog. Might wait for the Rikon to go on sale. In reading reviews for the ones at Lowe's/HD, people mention wobbly wheels and a lot of vibration, so I've stayed away from the variable speed grinders on sale there, and I've seen good reviews for the Rikon and the price is right. One last question about the width of the wheel, what am I looking for and how do they come? Seems wider wheels would be easier to use and require less movement back and forth with the blade. WHat should I look for there? 1", 3/4"?? Thanks.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I've got a vintage hand grinder I'll let go pretty cheap. You will need to find a wheel for it. PM me if your interested or I can post some pictures here.


----------



## TravisH (Feb 6, 2013)

The Porter Cable variable speed grinder has decent reviews and they are on clearance at Lowes. I picked one up for just over 70 (8 inch variable speed). Based on Fine Woodworking review I decided once teamed up with the right jigs hard to beat at that price range.


----------



## Mahdeew (Jul 24, 2013)

Hi there,
Several years ago, I bought a knife sharpener at sears. It has a 3" wide wet stone, water storage, adjustable angle surface and switch makes it go forward or back. I think it was $35. They don't sell it anymore and parts are not available; off course. When I was building my log home, I had converted an old foot peddle sewing machine to a sharpening tool. It worked so well because you could control the speed and your hands were free.


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

I actually had two. They are posted.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Harbor Freight has lots of bench grinders; 6" from $40 and 8" from $55. They mostly get good reviews.Not much can go wrong with a bench grinder. it's just a motor with wheels on each end. Before I went out and bought a new grinder, I would search for a used one at least 10 or more years old. I feel older machines are better than new ones; better quality; better motors; better bearings.


----------



## SCOTSMAN (Aug 1, 2008)

Did mr Burns switch of the electricity again?
Why use yesterdays technology? I don't understand! I prefer switch and go myself.But if you think trying to turn with one hand and holding-moving the tool with the other is an improvement on what you have then go for it it is after all the healthy option.LOL 
have fun I am just kidding you.
Incidently I have an old one here if it where not too expensive to ship I would give it to you free.
The Bodgers actually love these that's woodturners who go out minto the woods forest in usa and make a woodworking lathe from a couple of old pieces of wood a few metal pegs, sometimes nails ,and a bent tree branch they used to work all the summer long and sharpen their home made tools with such a device worked with a piece of string and their foot.It is becoming popular here again bodging that is. Alistair


----------

